

Problems with anonymous (and mean) online reviews - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703876404575200044072857572.html?mod=WSJ_Opinion_LEFTTopOpinion

======
_delirium
A quite minor comment, but I found it funny that he refers to Orlando Figes,
age 50, as an "eminent young historian".

